
Medium Was Never Meant to Be a Part of the Developer Ecosystem - bhalp1
https://dev.to/devteam/medium-was-never-meant-to-be-a-part-of-the-developer-ecosystem-25a0
======
vikramkr
I really think that this cycle the author describes isnt just aggravating, its
fundamentally flawed. You never see if people are willing to pay what you
believe your product is worth and cant tell if people are buying your service
or buying a dollar for 95 cents. And you've anchored low prices into
everyone's mind that then makes your product seem overpriced when you price it
appropriately.

I dont think this article actually covers whether or not the service it is
advertising plans to do the same.

